# My Tower Of Power *MY STASH* In Pictures :



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I recently realised I had to get organized and be realistic on what I really use and make it functional. I reduced down to what I honestly use and sold the rest off on Specktra. I bought this nice looking organizer at Office Max (around $20) to keep on my desk and now I'm organized! I like how it's black and has a wood top. The only thing I don't like is the drawers don't come out completely. The glass lip & brush holders were purchased at the dollar store. They are just large candle holders. Every time it seems I'm getting close to things not fitting I go thru my stash again and start selling on Specktra & Live Journal items I don't reach for anymore. Always have to make room for new.
It is now referred to as my tower of power!

WITNESS THE TOWER OF POWER!! :














My Brush & Tool Collection:






Top Drawer Pigment Collection:





2nd Drawer. Fluidliners, Soft Sparkle Pencils, MAC Skin Finishes I actually use, MAC e/s duos & Mineralised singles, My best BE glimmers I actually Use:





3rd Drawer. My every day FOTD staples, My MAC 15 pans of shadows, Makeup Sponges & Makeup Q tips:


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 25, 2006)

Love how you call it tower of power..and the pictures is like soo..i can't explain it..but its cool.

Whats in the 15pallete?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 25, 2006)

ooooh, sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like all your pigments!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's some of them. Some of those I now have up for sale 
here in the sale forum on Specktra. Check me out!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

I could never sell my makeup. haha I love BE Glimmers did you get the most wanted vol 2 colors? I love Passion and Fun.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 26, 2006)

I've got pigment envy!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 26, 2006)

i like your collection


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

great pix


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha tower of power, love it.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely collection...tower of power


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

the towers a great idea cute and compact and ur makeup looks cute too =)


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm still using this system to organize my make up.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

I love how you compacted so much stuff in that little space


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm still using this system and it's still working out great. When I feel I'm outgrowing this space I know I have too much & it's time to sell some off. I only hold on to powders that I know won't go bad. All other stuff that isn't getting used gets sold.


----------

